# cage savic zeno 2



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

hi,

for my 2 males 1 have a savic zeno 2 cage. anybody else has this cage?
it has the same size as the ferplast furat kd (w80xd50xh70), but it has a better door.
i would love to see some pictures.

here are some pics with my cage setup:


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I can't quite tell what the bottom pan is made of, but if be careful since it's made of plastic. Your rats might decide to chew through it one day


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

Tehy do not care for the chewing so far. And if they did, also the cage does not have a good starting point if they wanted to.
They have different gnaw toys and are fine with it. I will keep it in mind offcourse and keep an eye on them.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I had a Savic Zeno 3 empire for my girls and yours looks similar. the plastic is pretty thick and mine never chewed through it.


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

is it possible to make a tower from 2 savic zeno cages?
i would like to doe this, but make one cage, so without leaving the pan from the upper cage in it. just put the bars on top of the cage i have now. is this possible? any ideas on how to do this, without making it instable or looking cheap?

i would love to see some instructions and pictures!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm not sure. Maybe cut about 6 in from each plastic rod on one cage and three on the ones from the other cage then put the 6in piece between the two cages, (does that make sense) and put the rest of the pieces on above that.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Sry if that doesn't make sense


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

Hmm i think i understand... for now i will keep the cage as it is, but maybe in the future, when one of them staying behind, i would take in 2 new boys, i think maybe the savic zeno 2 is too small for 3 boyd... what do you think?


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

What are the dimensions of the cage?


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

w 80cm x d 50cm x h 70cm


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

It will be a bit small for three boys. I would connect two or buy a bigger one when you plan to get more rats.


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

It is my plan to keep only 2 rats, but when one of them dies (hopefully because of old age) i would take 2 young rats, so would have 3 rats for a while. Not sure if the cage would be big enough for 3.


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

Valentine set up  my 2 boys seem happy with it!


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

new cage set up, what do you think? is this good for 2 boys? or is it too much, or too little decorated?


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I think it looks great! Seems very active and the color theme is very nice!


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

New set up and trying carefresh ultra for the first time.


----------

